
Multi-million dollar idea - DougN7
Would someone please create a small car&#x2F;toy with computer vision that can race around my house so my dog can chase it?  I&#x27;m serious.  Dog owners everywhere would buy one.<p>Bumping into walls and furniture would be OK if it had decent bumpers.<p>Upgrade 1: Have it detect the dog and stay away from it.<p>Upgrade 2: Make it so it can operate in in grass and stay within some boundary, or within  X feet of where it started (for yards with no fences).<p>I think my wife and I would happily spend $200 to keep our puppy entertained and tired (we can&#x27;t possibly exercise him enough!).
======
cimmanom
And, please, a mouse version for the cat, but one that won't get permanently
lost under the furniture after 5 minutes.

------
Joyfield
Hamster + Hamsterball + Caffine.

